# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  Scam Sheet

## Speedbumper

I think that there should be a forum where users/admins can post the names of companies that are truefully, scams. Companies/Websites. This will help protect our community from Leechers and Scammers I believe. Anyways, as a start, I had a conversation with an employee at u4game.com. Here it is, they supposedly had a FREE powerleveling service for 62-70 and giving you tons of gold, a scam at the start, right?

Also, do your really "Hand Level" the characters, or do you use a bot like MMOGlider or Innersource
carly : 00:28:28
real person 
I: 00:29:10
So, could you just please ask a real person to Consider leveling my gnome rogue from 51-60?
carly : 00:29:28
you need to place th eorder 
I: 00:29:32
Your Real Person Power leveling service should have no problem
carly : 00:29:33
and pay for it 
I: 00:29:48
What happened to free powerleveling?
carly : 00:30:06
[She put a Sly Smily Right Here]
carly : 00:30:15
it is impossible 
carly : 00:30:19
[She put an evil, demonic looking , laughing Smiley here (Creepy) ]
I: 00:30:38
Oh, so this is just a scam, huh?

Also, yes, she typed horridly no caps, periods, grammar, nothing, obviously a scam!!!

So, to help you guys and to try and protect you guys **************** (Stat Changer - Makes you able to solo dungeons like ZG as seen on youtube is fake) AND u4game.com Is also a Scamming website!!! AVOID!!! Thanks!:wave:

----------


## Marauding Master

Problem is. They even go so far as placing moles at MMOwned saying with them saying how great one service is and to badmouth a few others. They are contributors or non-leechers too.

----------


## Speedbumper

I am just making a suggestion to help the community here, at MMOwned and to make sure if one of us tries to get a deal from a service or person on WoW, to avoid them like ninjas, other scammers, etc. So we can protect ourselves.

----------


## uawili

But the problem is that even with the forum, there is no way to separate friend from foe, although I expect that they wouldn't go to the extent of getting their mole to elite or higher, but who knows what is on their agenda.

----------


## Errage

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-gold-seller-reviews/

^ This

It can be used for Gold Seller AND Powerleveling reviews and such.

Just read the posts there, and don't always trust reviews from 1 post 1 rep leechers, you can get multiple opinions.

----------

